# Zipp 303 Firecrest vs. Reynolds Thirty-Two



## MCubed (Jul 2, 2012)

Considering both wheelsets with only about a $175 difference (Zipp more expensive) Which one and why? I weigh about 200lbs and ride in N.California about 100-200 miles per week. Thanks!


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't think you can go wrong with either set of wheels.

Based upon past experience with Reynolds wheels and a far too tempting sale price I just bought a set of 32s. The plus I see with Zipps are the external spoke nipples which makes truing easier. I like the lighter weight of the 32s (approx 5oz less than the Zipps) along with the super smooth DT 240 based hubs. I have a set of DV46ULs I purchased in 09 that have been problem free other than some brake squeal. I found Carbon Connection had the best deal for 32s with the discount code.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

I have the 404's and the DV46c UL's right now. I prefer the wider Zipp rims, but have had better luck with the Reynolds as a whole. They have been utterly reliable, and I prefer the DT hubs to the Zipps by a significant margin. The Reynolds spin up quicker and don't transmit sounds the way the Zipp rims do...

I could go on and on, but both have their pros and cons. In the end (assuming the Zipps are Firecrests) they will have the higher resale value, but I (personally) think I would be happier with the Reynolds. Either way, I don't think you can lose. 

Two more options, Boyds and Williams both have 38mm options, the Boyds even have a very generous crash replacement policy.


----------



## MTBDad (Jan 27, 2003)

*I went with the...*

303 FC rims laced to Alchemy hubs with CX-Ray spokes. Been building my own wheels for a while, but for this set went with the crew from Wheelbuilder.com and couldn't be happier. They will do 240s, CK's or Alchemys. Also if you go this route, you can add the new ENVE Smart System rims into the decision matrix!!


----------



## Irvine (Jul 23, 2010)

MTBDad said:


> 303 FC rims laced to Alchemy hubs with CX-Ray spokes. Been building my own wheels for a while, but for this set went with the crew from Wheelbuilder.com and couldn't be happier. They will do 240s, CK's or Alchemys. Also if you go this route, you can add the new ENVE Smart System rims into the decision matrix!!


Just looked at their website for custom build and no deals. Did you get a deal on them?


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

Reynolds has a promo now. Demo a set of wheels and then purchase a set within 60 days and get $100 off and 2 years of warranty for free.

Reynolds Cycling


----------

